# Expired make up?



## starraffy (Jan 23, 2014)

How would you know if a make up (all make up) is expired? 

  Just want to hear your thoughts and experiences on this. Some of my make up lasts more than a year, can't consume it fast as there are times I don't put make up


----------



## katred (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not sure how you tell with powders, because I always keep mine, but I know lipsticks and gloss will start to smell like waxy crayons when they go off.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 24, 2014)

For liquid foundations, you may see some separation, particularly ones that are just water-based (e.g., MAC Face and Body). Other products you can tell by the way it smells, like katred pointed out. Sometimes it may colour shift.  For powders they may just go dry on you. (I had an eyeshadow do that.) That said, they do tend to last the longest time.


----------



## starraffy (Jan 27, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm not sure how you tell with powders, because I always keep mine, but I know lipsticks and gloss will start to smell like waxy crayons when they go off.


  So i was right with lipstick i guess.. i had one too hehe


----------



## starraffy (Jan 27, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> For powders they may just go dry on you. (I had an eyeshadow do that.) That said, they do tend to last the longest time.


  I've seen foundation like this , just like in spoiled milk. In Mascara i its dry already? Thanks! time to check expired make ups


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 27, 2014)

Some mascaras have a dry formula to start with anyway, so that's not always the best indicator, IMO. For those it's better to go with the "toss after three to six months" rule of thumb.


----------



## macnc50diva (Jan 27, 2014)

Look up the 3 digit batch code online and you will find out when it's actually considered expired. Otherwise, like these folks said when it smells and/or color and consistency are off, it's done. Mascara I believe after opening only has a 3 month shelf life so it may not smell but should be changed according to most brands. Yes I know they want you to buy more but what's nicer than a fresh new mascara?


----------



## niccig (Jan 28, 2014)

For basically all makeup, if the smell, texture, color or consistency changes very much I assume it's expired and toss it. Or if there's something obviously wrong, like when I noticed a spot of mold in one of my cream blushes.


----------



## macnc50diva (Jan 28, 2014)

niccig said:


> For basically all makeup, if the smell, texture, color or consistency changes very much I assume it's expired and toss it. Or if there's something obviously wrong, like when I noticed a spot of mold in one of my cream blushes.


 Omg! That happens?!


----------



## niccig (Jan 28, 2014)

macnc50diva said:


> Omg! That happens?!


----------



## User38 (Jan 29, 2014)

niccig said:


> For basically all makeup, if the smell, texture, color or consistency changes very much I assume it's expired and toss it. Or if there's something obviously wrong, like when I noticed a spot of mold in one of my cream blushes.


  lmao

  mold?

  now that must be really old!

  I have mu from 15 years ago and some older -- I don't use it but keep it for ref purposes.. but none of it has mold.

creams are more dangerous and more susceptible to bacteria, lipsticks, glosses, mascara, 

and what is up with my font being underline.. lol


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 15, 2014)

I just searched for the word "mold" on the forum because I'm almost 100% positive that's what this is. On a tube that's less than a month old (bought it a few weeks ago)!




 




  I'm going to return it either way. I swatched it once when I first got it without twisting up completely and I was so grossed out to find this yesterday!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 15, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I just searched for the word "mold" on the forum because I'm almost 100% positive that's what this is. On a tube that's less than a month old (bought it a few weeks ago)!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to return it either way. I swatched it once when I first got it without twisting up completely and I was so grossed out to find this yesterday!


Omg that looks gross and only a month old company's be selling old makeup I ordered a tom ford ls from Nordstrom and it was ratchet old


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 15, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Omg that looks gross and only a month old company's be selling old makeup I ordered a tom ford ls from Nordstrom and it was ratchet old


  Isn't it awful?! I'm sorry it happened to you too. Did you return it (and, if so, was it a hassle?)?


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 16, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Isn't it awful?! I'm sorry it happened to you too. Did you return it (and, if so, was it a hassle?)?


I return it no they just got me my money back but i did for a second not like Tf makeup but I realize it could have been any brand lol since then I have brought the Tom ford eye and cheek pallete and I love it


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 16, 2014)

That new palette is gorgeous!


----------



## erine1881 (May 1, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I just searched for the word "mold" on the forum because I'm almost 100% positive that's what this is. On a tube that's less than a month old (bought it a few weeks ago)!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to return it either way. I swatched it once when I first got it without twisting up completely and I was so grossed out to find this yesterday!


  That's not mold. It's what i call "snow". It happens when the product is exposed to extreme temperature fluctuations. It happens to lustre lipsticks and lips and eye pencils mostly.


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> That's not mold. It's what i call "snow". It happens when the product is exposed to extreme temperature fluctuations. It happens to lustre lipsticks and lips and eye pencils mostly.


----------



## erine1881 (May 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


>


  :kiss:


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 1, 2014)

Whatever it was, it went back. The weather has been off (to say the least) but not enough to warrant that in less than a month's time IMO.


----------



## erine1881 (May 1, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Whatever it was, it went back. The weather has been off (to say the least) but not enough to warrant that in less than a month's time IMO.


  It's harmless tho, just an fyi. You can buy em brand new from the store with snow on em. All they new is a quick wipe with a tissue (and alcohol if it makes some people feel better, and sharpened if it's a pencil) and it's gone. There's no harm to the product, and there's no harm to the user, whether it's removed before use or not.


----------



## cathyblanton (May 5, 2014)

Here is a GREAT video from Wayne Goss (GossMakeupArtist) about Disinfecting Your Makeup - Including Eyeshadows 







Please watch and educate yourself about keeping your makeup clean - protect your collection!


----------



## fakecake (Feb 20, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> That's not mold. It's what i call "snow". It happens when the product is exposed to extreme temperature fluctuations. It happens to lustre lipsticks and lips and eye pencils mostly.


That's interesting.  If it were me, I don't think I'd use it either.  I don't like the thought of it being exposed to extreme temperature fluctuations.  I wonder why that would happen?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 20, 2015)

fakecake said:


> That's interesting.  If it were me, I don't think I'd use it either.  I don't like the thought of it being exposed to extreme temperature fluctuations.  I wonder why that would happen?


  Exposure to temperature fluctuations is gonna happen during product delivery. If i order makeup from Cali (which i just did actually), whose temps are whT, in the 70s, and it gets delivered across the US to my house in Indiana, our temps our in the single digits right now. Extreme temp fluctuations right there, in the matter of a couple of days, just in the delivery process. So imagine what would happen if you have warehouse storeage, delivery to a store, storage at a store (when i worked at MAC our storage room shored a wall with the the buildings outter wall, and there was so heat/air conditioning in the room), then if the store ships it to a customer, etc.  It doesn't harm the product at all. It's just the nature of the ingredients in the product, and the process those ingredients go thru.


----------

